# Favorite Movies GDG



## duckhunterdfw (Jun 24, 2007)

for a change of pace what is everyones favorite top 5 movies?

1. Lonesome Dove
2. Tombstone
3. Braveheart
4. Gladiator
5. Young Guns
I have others but these just cam,e to top of my head.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

PeeWee's big adventure!
Dumb and dumber
Waynes World
Pet Detective
Austin Powers International Man of Mystery


Gooser


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

RED DAWN


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Rex Carr & Dave Rorem Training Seminar
Mike Lardy - Marking
Mike Lardy - Training
Farmer / Aycock Problems and Solutions
Mike Lardy -- CC


Marty


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

Slapshot
Animal House
Airplane
Dirty Dozen
Debby Does Dallas


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*con*

*No particular order:

Caddyshack, Tombstone, Ferris Beuhler's Day Off, Smoky and the Bandit, Red Dawn, The Patriot, Shrek  , The Lion King,

Aaron*


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

The Castle - Australian Comedy. 

The Godfather

When younger:

Sound Of Music

Gone With the Wind

Foul Play - who could forget Dudley Moore in the bedroom scene.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

This is hard! 
Not in any order:

1. Sound of Music and My Fair Lady (can't choose between the 2)
2. The Big Country
3. Friendly Persuasion
4. 9 to 5
5. Vertigo

And "Foreign films" (Australia) 

Strictly Ballroom
The Gods Must Be Crazy

Suzanne B


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

The Sound of Music?.....Honestly? :shock: 

Having to watch that was a form of punishment in my childhood! Whenever we started acting up my mom would pop that in the VCR and sit us infront of it. It was as effective as hitting a dog with a High six! :twisted: 


So Long...Farwell...auf Wiedersehen....Goodnight Regards,

Frenchy


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

1. Resivour Dogs 
2. Oceans 11
3. Oceans 12
4. The Saint
5. Tombstone 

not in any order cause I really like em all
________
California mdecial marijuana dispensaries


----------



## Roughriding Woody (Jul 20, 2005)

Pulp Fiction and Borat :lol:


----------



## Lisa S. (May 23, 2003)

In no particular order:

Tombstone
Gladiator
The Godfather I & II
Dr. Zhivago 
X-Men


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Pee Wees Great Adventure
Ferris Buellers Day Off
The Great Escape
Scarface
Bride of Frankenstein
Apocalypse Now
Shawshank Redemption
Animal House
Pink Floyd The Wall
The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

American History X
Gladiator
Scarface
Jackass 
Jackass 2


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

In no particular order:

It's A Wonderful Life
Casablanca
The Notebook
The Biscuit Eater
The Incredible Journey

Andy


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

1) Saving Private Ryan
2) Dances With Wolves
3) Gods and Generals
4) Gettysburg
5) Patton


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Tombstone
Quigley Down Under
The Godfather Series
Lonesome Dove
John Wayne Westerns


----------



## DH (Oct 3, 2006)

The Searchers
Godfather
Star Wars
Lawrence of Arabia
Braveheart


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Now, Dawson, how'd you go and leave out "Lost Weekend?" :twisted: 

Speaking of which, did you salvage some of yours for training?

MG


----------



## elmer fencl (Dec 27, 2006)

on the waterfront
cool hand luke
one flew over the cuckoo's nest
used cars
wise guys


----------



## DH (Oct 3, 2006)

That I did Crackerd, got some good work in yesterday. 

DH


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Marty wrote:


> Rex Carr & Dave Rorem Training Seminar
> Mike Lardy - Marking
> Mike Lardy - Training
> Farmer / Aycock Problems and Solutions
> Mike Lardy -- CC


Now back when I wasn't a workaholic, I enjoyed

Wall Street
Lonesome Dove
Scarface
The Sting
Godfather I II and III

Marty


----------



## blind ambition (Oct 8, 2006)

Mementos
Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
Apocalypse Now
The Cook The Thief His Wife and Her Lover
Whats Up Tiger Lily?
Usual Suspects


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Planes, Traines and Automobiles
The Holy Grail
Predator
Total Retriever Training
Total Retriever Marking

/Paul


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

In no particular order:

Scarface
Pulp Fiction
Star Wars (The old ones)
Dances With Wolves
Mars Attacks!! :lol:


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

*Movies*

Rocky 
1st Star Wars 1977
Good-Fellas
Scarface
Get Carter


----------



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

In order:

1) A River Runs Through it
2) Armageddon
3) Shawshank Redemption
3) The Sting
4) Gods & Generals


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

My Dog Skip.....couldn't watch it a second time

Dr. Zhivago

Gone With The Wind

Tora, Tora, Tora

tie...Bridge On The River Kwai & Lawrence Of Arabia

Honorable Mention Old Yeller


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

The Shining
Pulp Fiction
Good-Fellows
A River Runs Through It


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Never Cry Wolf
Dances With Wolves
Iron Will (One of my old dogs' sire was in that one.One of the bad guys dogs.)
Braveheart
Ol' Yeller


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

In no particular order:

It's a Wonderful Life
Braveheart
Seabiscuit
Something's Gotta Give
Anything w/ George Clooney-it can even be subtitled

M


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Top 5, no particular order

Night Shift

Band of Brothers

Lonseome Dove

Pulp Fiction

Forrest Gump


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

In no particular order:

Blazing Saddles

Dirty Harry

Red Dawn

Casablanca

True Grit

Heartbreak Ridge

Patton


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

lonesome dove

Major League

braveheart and tombstone

no one mention Top Gun


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Someone mentioned "*Mars Attacks*"!!!!!


Best Movie EVER made!!!! :lol: 

Gooser


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Favorite Movies*



duckhunterdfw said:


> for a change of pace what is everyones favorite top 5 movies?.


I'm bored waiting for the guys to come to measure for new carpet......

next 5

2001 A Space Odyssey
The Graduate
Lonesome Dove
Any James Bond starring Sean Connery
Forest Gump


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

In no order of preference:

Dr. Detroit
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Caddyshack
Monty Python and The Holy Grail
Young Frankenstein
Honorable Mentions: Fail Safe, and Seven Days In May

kg


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Field of Dreams
The Natural
Pride of the Yankees
Sargent York
The Biscuit Eater (a bird dog Field Trial story)
Pleasantville


----------



## retrevrman (Mar 6, 2003)

For me and in no order:

Forrest Gump (we watched this with our two older kids and they loved it, it still makes me laugh and cry)

UnForgiven (Clint was at his best when he said, it's a hell of a thing killing a man, take away all he's got...and all he's ever gonna have.)

Open Range (love it when Kevin Costner shoots the gun right between the eyes)

Lonesome Dove

Star Wars

Braveheart

Tombstone

Flags of our Fathers

Where the Red Fern grows (I cry when Dan and Ann die)

Greg


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Best sports movie Tin Cup

Best action western The Wild Bunch


----------



## retrevrman (Mar 6, 2003)

EdA said:


> Best sports movie Tin Cup
> 
> Best action western The Wild Bunch


Let the big dog eat!


----------



## Glenn McElroy (Jan 7, 2004)

Uncle Buck, Escape from Alcatrez, Lonesome Dove, Die Hard, Terminator, Sleepless in Seattle and Saving Private Ryan.

Glenn


----------



## zlatni lovac (Oct 4, 2005)

Godfather

Full Metal Jacket

Bubba Ho-tep

Office Space

Rocky


----------



## Lisa S. (May 23, 2003)

Next 5:

Papillon
Gone With the Wind
Lonesone Dove
Sling Blade
Practical Magic

Best "B" Movie--John Carpenter's "They Live"


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

dances with wolves
monty python's holy grail
arthur
ten
silence of the lambs


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Two of my favorites:

Tuesdays with Morrie, based on the book by Mitch Albom the Sports Writer for the Detroit Free Press.

Finding Forester

And the Epic type Movies requiring a cast of thousands.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Ill post for Shayne...

Beaches

cant buy me love

Dirty Dancing

Grease

Flashdancer..


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Glenn McElroy wrote:



> Sleepless in Seattle


Are you single and how do you (truly) feel about Golden Retrievers?!?

M


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Tom Horn
Lonesome Dove
Junior Bonner
Legends of the Fall
Last of the Mohicans


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Considering that I don't go to movies I'm sure there are goods ones I haven't seen. Not in order:

Big Jake
Braveheart
Cool Hand Luke
Hunt for Red October
Blues Brothers

I saw Tora, Tora Tora in the movie theater when it can out. My uncle who was in the Marine Corps at the time took me. He would standup and cheer whenever a Jap plane was shot down. I don't think I've seen the movie since. We saw it in the an old movie theater decorated like and Italian villa, stars on the ceiling etc. They tore it down to build an office building.

Tom


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

*movies*

Hey Patrick did you see Junior Bonner ? I was in it , in the parade scene I was dressed in sequins riding a palomino. We are probably the only two people who saw it. 
Cindy


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

No order:

RainMan
Where The Red Fern Grows
The Birds
Dumb And Dumber (ALWAYS worth laughs).
Top Gun
Many others----how do you narrow it down to 5.?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

twall said:


> I saw Tora, Tora Tora in the movie theater


 actually the best WW II movie from the Pacific theater was Midway, a fascinating story and sequence of events which changed the course of the war........


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I saw Tora Tora Tora in a theater in Sensearound Sound. The whole dang theater shook every time a jap bomb or torpedo detonated. I just wish they would make a movie about Coral Sea.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Pulp Fiction 
Lonesome Dove
Brians Song
Fargo
Shawshank Redemption or Old Yeller or Casablanca


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Can't forget the all time best- Blazing Saddles!!!!!

Excuse me while I whip this out regards

Bubba


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

EdA said:


> twall said:
> 
> 
> > I saw Tora, Tora Tora in the movie theater
> ...


Spoken like a true Navy man! :wink: The U S Navy sunk 4 Jap flat tops with 11 bombs and we lost one, The Yorktown. Ask a Marine what was the turning point in the Pacific Theatre and they'd tell you, Guatelcanal.

Bob mentions Coral Sea. That would be an interesting movie, however there was no clear cut winner. We both took it on the chin. Maybe a more interesting movie would be Layte Gulf. This is where a handful of light U S cruisers and destroyers turned back three Jap battleships, four heavy cruisers and an assortment of escort destroyers and light crusiers.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Coral Sea was not a clear cut victory, but it DID stop the Nips from invading Port Moresby and thereby thwarted their ultimate plan to invade Austrailia. I would enjoy a well done movie on Leyte Gulf, especially the butt kicking Adm Ohlendorf and his ships administered to Kurita's? Center Force. 

My grandfather was a bluejacket aboard Lexington at Leyte Gulf and Philippean Sea.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Yes, it did stop the Japs from further conquest, including Australia.

Enjoy the caption below from; "The Sea Of Thunder"
The greatest naval war ever fought by human beings is called the Battle for the Layte Gulf, the Philippines, in October 1944 in which the Imperial Navy lost not only another Yamato-class battleship Musashi that was fatally damaged by 20 torpedoes shot by U.S. war planes but also the substantial capability to deal with the massive U.S. military advancement to the mainland of Imperial Japan.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Hey Booty, Do you know that the new Jap navy has glass bottom boats?

Thats so they can see the OLD jap Navy as they sail the waters of the Pacific :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: movies*



gmhr1 said:


> Hey Patrick did you see Junior Bonner ? I was in it , in the parade scene I was dressed in sequins riding a palomino. We are probably the only two people who saw it.
> Cindy


You would be surprised at the people who love that movie....one of the greatest.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Bob Gutermuth said:


> Hey Booty, Do you know that the new Jap navy has glass bottom boats?
> 
> Thats so they can see the OLD jap Navy as they sail the waters of the Pacific :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: 
They certainly bit off more than they could chew in 1941! :wink: 

Maybe it is time to let them rearm. They could be to us in the Pacific what the UK is to us in the Atlantic.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

They would have to amend their Constitution to do so, but it sure would give Kim Jong Il fits if they did!!


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

The Biscuit Eater (the original)

Breakfast at Tiffany's

Shawshank

anything with Mel Gibson (bonus points for The Patriot because of Heath Ledger)

anything with George Clooney

and another - White Christmas


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

Patton, Midway and Guns of Navarrone

The Dirty Harry series

All the older James Bond series

Hunt for Red October

Anything with Kim Novak in it

Field of Dreams and Dances with Wolves

Mel Brooks and Leslie Neilson stuff

UB


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

*Re: movies*



Patrick Johndrow said:


> You would be surprised at the people who love that movie....one of the greatest.


if you liked Junior Bonner you should have liked J. W. Coop and Electric Horseman


----------



## Nimrod (Jan 18, 2003)

*Favourites*

Not in order but:

Local Hero
Zulu
Chariots of Fire
Dances with Wolves
Band of Brothers

and...when it comes from Oz...... Anzacs!

Thanks Aussie

Nim


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> Yes, it did stop the Japs from further conquest, including Australia.
> 
> Enjoy the caption below from; "The Sea Of Thunder"
> The greatest naval war ever fought by human beings is called the Battle for the Layte Gulf, the Philippines, in October 1944 in which the Imperial Navy lost not only another Yamato-class battleship Musashi that was fatally damaged by 20 torpedoes shot by U.S. war planes but also the substantial capability to deal with the massive U.S. military advancement to the mainland of Imperial Japan.


You'd LOVE The History Channel's adaptation of this battle called "The Death of the Japanese Navy," a part of their "Dogfights" series. I've watched it twice; incredible computer graphics, first-person accounts from sailors and naval aviators, and details of the Yamato's last mission. Very good stuff; the second season starts this Friday night.

Check out this website too: http://www.bosamar.com/

The greatest generation _indeed_! :wink: 

kg


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

K G said:


> You'd LOVE The History Channel's adaptation of this battle called "The Death of the Japanese Navy," a part of their "Dogfights" series. I've watched it twice; incredible computer graphics, first-person accounts from sailors and naval aviators, and details of the Yamato's last mission. Very good stuff; the second season starts this Friday night.
> 
> Check out this website too: http://www.bosamar.com/
> 
> ...


I have seen bits and pieces of it. It is very good! Leyte Gulf could be one of the largest military action in the history of mankind, especially if you want to include the invasion of the Philippines. Leyte included several large naval engagements, heavy air combat and huge naval landing of troops. I was watching Dogfights one evening and they had a doctor from St Martinville(just down the road) who became an Ace in one afternoon shooting down six enemy aircraft flying his Grumman Hellcat over Leyte!

Our country radio station, "The Dawg" has been flying WWII vets to the WWII Memorial in DC. It cost about $90,000 per round trip private charter on a commercial airliner. We are calling it, "Honor Air" and our goal is to send all WWII vets to see the memorial before they are gone. So far we have sent six chartered flights. The money to pay for this is coming from private citizens, local businesses and our radio stations. If anyone is interested in donating money to pay for these flights, contact TD Smith at 97.3 The Dawg, 337 233 6000.


----------



## Backcast (Jun 1, 2006)

A Bridge Too Far

The Longest Day

Snatch

Blazing Saddles

and that holiday favorite... N L's Christmas Vacation


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

1. Days of Thunder
2. Jeremiah Johnson
3. Dances with Wolves
4. Christmas Vacation
5. The Illusionist


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Reading all this makes you remember movies you forgot.Alot of good movies have been mentioned.Now I have to change my 5. Jeremia Johnson is way better than Ol' Yeller.I always like to say "I am a great hunter" and make my wife say "yes".That is all she needs to know for now.It really doesn't work to pick 5 favorites.You have your favorite then about a hundred or so tied for second.Then the rest.

Anybody remember how much it cost that kid to get Ol' Yeller.He got him for a horny toad and a woman cooked meal.I wonder what kind of dog that'll get you now.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

In no particular order.......


Where The Red Fern Grows 
The Incredible Journey 
The incredible Jouney, lost in San Francisco
Old Yeller
Facing The Giants
Misty of Chincoteage :wink: 
Seabiscuit
Any Andy Griffith shows


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

Dogtrainer4God said:


> In no particular order.......
> 
> 
> Misty of Chincoteage :wink:


My father in law was in the movie, and also drove the shot film every night to Baltimore. Alan Ladd's pony was from Berlin and belonged to a friend of ours.

Got to see Misty before she died.

Kennel Boy's Chincoteague heritage reagrds,

Sondra


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

*Movies*

The Big Country - My favorite
Giant
Shane
Bad Day at Black Rock
The Miragro Bean Fields
Remember the Titans

Marvin S


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Shawshank Redemption is perty good!!

I like *Bridge over the River Qui *too, but only show that when we have company to display where I stand on the Intelectual ladder!

Movie is really deep!

Gooser


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> but only show that when we have company to display where I stand on the Intelectual ladder!
> 
> Movie is really deep!


well then being on the bottom rung would definitely put you in touch with the depth of the movie.......and its Bridge On The River KWAI.......Qui is like Qui Chang Trainer........da..... 8)


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

*movies*

Some of the best I can think of now.......

Schindlers List
Little big Man -not the edited TV version((best Indian movie ever)
Cinema Paradiso (for those who love all movies)
Goodfellas (best mob movie)
On the Waterfront (best Brando movie= best movie period) "I could've been a contender!!!"


Bill


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Whoaaaaaaaa..............Whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Take it easy guys. I know some of us bleed red, white, and blue and I'm right there with you. And, we all like our war movies...............

But....................

Easy on the "Jap". :wink: 

I've got a buddy around these parts that may not take a liking to such slang.

Doing my best Chris Atkinson regards,

Gut


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

msdaisey said:


> Dogtrainer4God said:
> 
> 
> > In no particular order.......
> ...


 Wow, thats WAY cool!


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Greatest movie of all time - Smokey and the Bandit. Then The Search for the Holy Grail, Caddyshack, Armageddon, The Natural, Major League and Bull Durham.

Lots of great movies out there, way to many to list. Hopefully none of the listed offend any buddies.


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

Two of my favorites are 1941 and Cannery Row. And of course, I love Overboard. not a great movie but one that I could relate to with the **** dogs, the kids, and the school scenes. :lol:


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

"So let it be written, so let it be done!" _The Ten Commandments_.
"My mistake, 4 coffins." _A Fist Full of Dollars_
"Don't shoot him sheriff, you'll only make him mad." _Blazing Saddles_
"What we have here is failure to communicate." _Cool Hand Luke._
"Go away Shane." _Shane_ (or was it, "Come back Shane.")
_An Affair To Remember!_  Boo hoo!

"Candy gram for Mongo" regards,
AH


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Harlem Nights; Haven't seen it mentioned yet so I had to throw it in


----------



## Zack (May 17, 2005)

The Matrix
Lord of the Ring Trilogy
Star War (all of em other than episode 1)
Tombstone
There is something about Mary


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

ED!!

WELL!!! :roll: 

If the ladder fell over,, then witch rung would I be on then smarty pants!!


Bridge over the river KWHY!! (I checked the jacket!)  

Gooser


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

Saving Private Ryan -- A great tribute to the Greatest Generation


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh Brother Where Art Thou " Damn! we're in a tight spot"


----------



## cmac (Feb 14, 2006)

I really cant think of my top five.

But I know what my favorite is....

1. Cool Hand Luke.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

As far as newer science fiction movies go, I got a kick out "The Island", "Matrix" and there is another one where humans are genetically engineered, but Ethan Hawk was born accidently by natural means and he fools everybody by hard work and determination because he wants to be an astronaut. Recently I have enjoyed watching the young lady in "Ultra Violet" run around and fight people. That isn't a good movie though. The one with her and Bruce Willis, where they are trying to save the galaxy was slightly better.

That horror movie where the cancer patient captures people and gives them a puzzle to solve is really creepy, as well as "The Ring" where the girl crawls out of the well.  Van Helsing is a fun movie. Head Hunters was a good movie as well.


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

1. Braveheart
2. Saving Private Ryan
3. The Princess Bride
4. 7 Brides for 7 Brothers
5. The Sting
6. Tombstone
7. All 3 X-men movies (in reverse order)



How's that for a wide diversity? 8)


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok, now my B list (honorable mention)

1. Best Little Whorehouse in Texas - you have GOT to watch this movie on the Texas A&M campus to *REALLY* appreciate it!

2. Little Shop of Horrors
3. We Were Soldiers
4. Lord Of The Rings series (really it was just 1 very long movie)
5. Star Trek 2,3,4,6, and all with TNG cast


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

1) The Godfather
2) Animal House
3) Tombstone
4) The Great Santini
5) Monty Pythons In Search Of The Holy Grail
5.5) A Christmas Story

Tough to pick an order though / Danny


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

cmac said:


> I really cant think of my top five.
> 
> But I know what my favorite is....
> 
> 1. Cool Hand Luke.


My 3-legged, nearly 13 year old yellow boy was named after this movie...my alltime favorite.

Coolhand Lucas Maximus (with some silly hunt test titles attached) :wink: 

Chris


----------



## Danno (May 11, 2006)

1) Kill Bill I & II - Fun & Funny...
2) Swordfish - Halle Berry
3) Pulp Fiction - Fun & Funnier
4) Jackie Brown - "That's Bomont, an employee I had to let go."
5) Dusk Till Dawn (1st 30 minutes only, but still gets in top 5)


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

No particular order, and just a few of my favorites;

1) Dr. Strangelove " Col. Bat Guano, if that is your name."
2) Bliss ( the Austrailian one, obscure and hard to find)
3) The Man Who Would be King " I apologize for being so bloody high and bleeding mighty, and getting us killed."
4) After Hours by M. Scorcesse "All I wanted to do was meet a girl, now I have to die for it!"
5) Kansas City

There's so many I like that were already listed
Exception 'Red Dawn'. Me and several friends were extras in that movie. We refer to it as 'Red Yawn'. That is my 63' caddy ragtop the Cubans were riding around in though. Got a new paint job out of that.

JD


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

1. Old Yeller
2. Young guns
3. The good the bad and the ugly
4. Lonesome dove
5. Dances with wolves
6. Band of brothers
7. Mr deeds
8. Happy gilmore
9. all the american pie movies
10. Deliverance " I never saw it until my second winter trip south and im glad I didn't. I got alot of crap from everybody about living out in the stick by myself with thirty dogs in a place niknamed bonetown that winter. I did have to run three hillbillies off with a shotgun that showed up drunk one night wanting to do a breeding with one of the dogs on our truck. After seeing the movie on my second trip south I was glad I didn't see it sooner.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Okay Frenchy, I'll give up The Sound of Music even tho I really love that movie and instead will pick The Sand Pebbles, Guns of Navaronne, and The Princess Bride--my kids can quote more verbage from that movie than any other. Don't know how I could not have picked it first time around. Then of course, there's Tootsie and........  
Suzanne B


----------



## cmac (Feb 14, 2006)

Chris Atkinson said:


> cmac said:
> 
> 
> > I really cant think of my top five.
> ...


Sounds like that is a perfect fit for your dog. Every once in a while I throw that movie in and it gives me a good perspective on life.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

From the feminine point of view at Ramblin Maxx

Gone with the Wind
Braveheart
Tin Cup
The Godfathers (all three)
and any John Wayne (makes me think of my dad)

lesa c


----------



## Gina (Mar 9, 2005)

All the Godfathers
Goodfellas
Clerks
Office Space
Eurotrip
Animal House

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation

(we're all Griswold's at Christmas time!)


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

1)	Pulp Fiction
2)	Apocalypse Now (the original, not the redux) 
3)	The good , bad , and the ugly
4)	Cool Hand Luke
5)	Scarface

Honorable Mention
Godfather(s)
Platoon
Forest Gump


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

In no certain order!

RUDY!
American History X
Godfather 1&2
Casino
Goodfellas
Untouchables
Saving Private Ryan

Also
Office Space
Hoosiers
Crimson Tide


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Surprised, no one has added a great comedy - Mrs Doubtfire.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

What a great thread.....

The Godfather series
Lord of the Rings Trilogy
Forest Gump
The Dark Knight
Star Trek (2009)
Bourne series
The Longest Day
The Matrix
Saving Private Ryan
The Green Mile
Apocalypse Now
Outlaw Josey Wales
Toy Story
Star Wars IV
It's A Wonderful Life
Lonesome Dove
Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Paul Brown (Sep 1, 2011)

Giant
No Country for Old Men
Outlaw Josie Wales
The Godfather II and then I
Rio Bravo
Anything with Sophie Marceau


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

Interesting choices. What a great indicator for RTF demographics. Most of your choices are classics. You folks are old! 


I am going with:
True Grit (original)
Caddy Shack
Blazing Saddles
Cool Hand Luke
Dirty Harry

Okay---- looks like I fit nicely into this demographic!


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

If you like dogs, it would almost have to be The Biscuit Eater (1940). The first 8 minutes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ea4tgQt-Th4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## blackasmollases (Mar 26, 2012)

Lonesome dove.
tombstone.
braveheart.
Boondock saints.
Old yeller. (Only movie I ever cried at).


----------



## Labs a mundo (Mar 20, 2009)

*Favorite Movies*

In no particular order,

Galipoli
Life is Beautiful
Dr. Zhivago
Goodfellas (great music)
Same Time Next Year


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

Hidden Valley said:


> RED DAWN


That's my caddy with the generals. JD


----------



## justin300mag (May 28, 2010)

For some reason all of the animal movies listed have got me wondering if hollywood could make a movie about a great field trial dog?


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Wouldnt THAT be GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????? What an idea...... 
Whose got an in with Hollywood?????????


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

No list can be complete without including:

Fast Times At Ridgemont High
Porky's
The Big Lebowski


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I just read this whole thread, and I can not believe, (really) that no one mentioned EasyRider. It was the music, the acting, the writing, the videography, plus a super reflection/commentary on the time it was written in. I know I don't ever go 6 months without watching it. (all but the last 10 minutes).


----------



## retrevrman (Mar 6, 2003)

duckhunterdfw said:


> for a change of pace what is everyones favorite top 5 movies?
> 
> 1. Lonesome Dove
> 2. Tombstone
> ...


You forgot Unforgiven with Clint. I would put that either number 1 or 2. Who doesn't love Clint Eastwood. 
Will Munny: It's a hell of a thing, ain't it, killin' a man. You take everything he's got... and everything he's ever gonna have...
The Schofield Kid: Well, I guess they had it... comin'. 
Will Munny: We all got it comin', Kid. 

Classic...

Greg


----------



## Jswann (Jun 10, 2012)

Tin Cup...... Heck I don't even play golf and that is a classic!!
Lonesome Dove
American Outlaws
Iron Man
Tombstone


----------

